# Mental Health treatment, pets, personal training, etc.



## chelseattle (Jul 2, 2015)

Hi there! 

I'm a young'un in the US looking to move to Mexico DF to finish my Bachelor's degree at UNAM. I've been doing a TON of research, including a bit of lurking here, but am still left with some questions. 

1. Is mental health treatment widely available? Is there any more stigma attached to mental health issues in Mexico than there is in the US? Preferably, I'd have easy access to Effexor (either someone willing to prescribe it - or maybe it's OTC in Mexico?), and I'd be seeing a bilingual / English speaking therapist. I do speak Spanish, but would prefer to do therapy in my native language, as it's just easier. Would it be difficult to find a LGBT-friendly, or otherwise "alternative" therapist? I do know DF has a big LGBT nightlife scene, but I can't tell if this extends to other services we need. 

2. In the US, there are anti-discrimination exemptions for living with service animals, or "emotional therapy" pets. Even buildings that don't allow pets have to accept tenants with these animals, and you can't charge extra fees (deposit, pet rent) for having service animals. Is there a similar system in place in DF? If so, what is the documentation process like? In the US my therapist just wrote a letter to my landlord (following a template I found online) saying my cat helps reduce my anxiety. I will be bringing my cat with me, and would rather have the ability to rent any apartment rather than be narrowed down to only those that accept pets, or having to pay extra for my baby. 

3. I've been able to find cost estimates on everything EXCEPT personal trainers. None of my Google searches have come up with anything, I've searched this forum, and none of the gym websites tell me anything useful either. So, what's the average cost of personal training in the city? Either a gym that has trainers, or a trainer with a private gym (I don't do outdoor or at-home workouts). This isn't something I can afford in Seattle, and I'd like to compare costs to see if I can fit it into my Mexico budget. 

4. I'm most interested in moving to Coyoacan or Colonia Roma. I'm also vegetarian (and don't drink cow milk), so easy access to lots of fresh fruit, tofu, and other types of milk (preferably almond, but I can do soy) is important to me. Both these neighborhoods seem to be wealthier and more hipster, so I don't envision having problems finding these products, but correct me if I'm wrong! 

I know it's a lot of (lengthy) questions, but I need to make sure my health won't suffer because of the move. Thanks!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chelseattle said:


> Hi there!
> 
> I'm a young'un in the US looking to move to Mexico DF to finish my Bachelor's degree at UNAM. I've been doing a TON of research, including a bit of lurking here, but am still left with some questions.
> 
> ...


I don't have any personal experience with #1, #2 or #3, although, regarding #2, I will be surprised if there are any similar laws or if there are, I will be surprised if they are enforced.

#4 I can speak to. There is no shortage of fresh fruit and vegetables in Mexico. Milk alternatives are pretty widely available. I think you can get them in most grocery stores (Soriana, Chedraui etc). Tofu is available in large cities, like DF, at asian grocery stores. Soriana sometimes carries the boxed, non-refrigerated variety, but I don't care for it. The asian stores carry the refrigerated commercial tofu in all the degrees of firmness. Some asian stores also sell fresh tofu that they make and package themselves.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Just curious about #2, is your cat a certified service animal?


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

chelseattle said:


> I'm a young'un in the US looking to move to Mexico DF to finish my Bachelor's degree at UNAM.
> 
> 1. Would it be difficult to find a LGBT-friendly, or otherwise "alternative" therapist? I do know DF has a big LGBT nightlife scene, but I can't tell if this extends to other services we need.


In a city of several million, chances are great. Who is 'we'?


> 2. In the US, there are anti-discrimination exemptions for living with service animals, or "emotional therapy" pets. Even buildings that don't allow pets have to accept tenants with these animals, and you can't charge extra fees (deposit, pet rent) for having service animals. Is there a similar system in place in DF? If so, what is the documentation process like? In the US my therapist just wrote a letter to my landlord (following a template I found online) saying my cat helps reduce my anxiety. I will be bringing my cat with me, and would rather have the ability to rent any apartment rather than be narrowed down to only those that accept pets, or having to pay extra for my baby.


if a Landlord doesn't want animals in his rental, he won't rent to you. If you attempt to press him on the issues of legalities, he'll make your tenancy a living hell. Expect numerous inspections on short notice at least once a week. Find a place that takes pets.



> 3. I've been able to find cost estimates on everything EXCEPT personal trainers.


See above regarding "several million people". Find a gym, call them.


----------



## chelseattle (Jul 2, 2015)

chicois8 said:


> Just curious about #2, is your cat a certified service animal?


No, he has no special training. My therapist simply attested that he helps me, and that was that. My building doesn't allow pets at all, but that letter got my cat in without any extra fees. I didn't expect Mexico to have the same anti-discrimination laws, but of course I'd like to know about it if they did. I will assume I need to look for an apartment that accepts pets unless I'm told otherwise.


----------



## chelseattle (Jul 2, 2015)

Waller52 said:


> In a city of several million, chances are great. Who is 'we'?
> 
> See above regarding "several million people". Find a gym, call them.


"We" is the LGBT community. 

I would just call a gym, but I don't think my parents would appreciate the resulting cell phone bill ;-) I'd like to get a rough budget together sooner rather than later, so I know how much I need to save.


----------



## mr_manny (Nov 22, 2013)

Another option for #4 would be to pickup a milk maker, like the Soyajoy (G4).
My wife enjoys making fresh almond/soy milk regularly.

Do you have an Android phone? 
I use Google voice when calling Mexico (.01 per minute)...no need for an international calling plan 

I Imagine something similar exists for Apple phones.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

chelseattle said:


> "We" is the LGBT community.
> 
> I would just call a gym, but I don't think my parents would appreciate the resulting cell phone bill ;-) I'd like to get a rough budget together sooner rather than later, so I know how much I need to save.


I googled "Entrenamiento personal Distrito Federal Mexico" and got lots of hits. As far as prices go, my *guess* is that the cost would be similar to private language lessons, maybe $200 mxn/hour, about $10 or $15 usd/hour.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Are you aware that you will have to qualify for a residence visa? There are financial requirements to be met with bank statements, etc. Application may be done at the nearest Mexican consulate in your home country. Otherwise, you may enter on a tourist permit, for a small fee, but must leave Mexico within 180 days.


----------



## chelseattle (Jul 2, 2015)

RVGRINGO said:


> Are you aware that you will have to qualify for a residence visa? There are financial requirements to be met with bank statements, etc. Application may be done at the nearest Mexican consulate in your home country. Otherwise, you may enter on a tourist permit, for a small fee, but must leave Mexico within 180 days.


No, I will be on a student visa, which I qualify for.


----------



## Waller52 (Jun 17, 2015)

mr_manny said:


> Do you have an Android phone?


Or any cellphone that Google Voice will allow to be registered. I use an old flip phone and make the call from the GV computer interface.


> I use Google voice when calling Mexico (.01 per minute)...no need for an international calling plan


Have you tried it the other round a way? :confused2: Mex to US?

Apparently this works using Hangouts.

https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/voice/GWKfZB3W7j0


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

I can call the US on my landline phone for no additional charges to my plan with Telmex, which comes to a little under 400 pesos a month. That also includes my internet connection.


----------

